# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Tìm từ ở access ?

## vietnamtui11

chào mọi người.
hiện tôi đang cần 1 vấn đề như sau. mong mọi người giúp đở :
tôi có 1 table nhanvien. với họ tên, địa chỉ. 
tôi cần tạo 1 form gồm text box để đánh 1 tên gì đó và 1 sub form hiển thị những người nào có tên đó.
ví dụ : tại text box tôi đánh "bình" ==> thì bên sub-form nó sẽ hiển thị những người nào có họ tên là "bình".

xin cám ơn và mong giúp đở.

----------


## aplico

*tìm kiếm trong access*

hôm nay mới thấy topic của bạn, tuy muộn nhưng mình vẫn post đoạn code tìm kiếm trong access để bạn nào cần thì tham khảo.

<%
dim key
key = request.form("txttimkiem")

openconn
set conn = server.createobject("adodb.connection")
constr = "provider = microsoft.jet.oledb.4.0;data source="&server.mappath("mydatabase.mdb")&";"
conn.open constr
set rs = server.createobject("adodb.recordset")

rs.open "select * from nhanvien where hoten like '%"&key&"%' ",conn
%>

----------


## hovafa

*đề tài của az*

bạn tạo một tettbbox đặt tên tim và một command đặt tên cmdtim và nhập đoạn code này vào "rất ok" (bạn cần lưu ý hoten hay ho ten)

private sub cmdtim_click()
dim rs as recordset
dim nhap as string
dim str as string
set rs = me.recordsetclone
rs.movenext
tim.setfocus
nhap = tim.text
str = me.bookmark
rs.findfirst " [ho ten] like '*" & nhap & "*'"

if rs.nomatch then
msgbox "không tìm thấy tên?....." & nhap, vbcritica, "thông báo"
exit sub
else
me.bookmark = rs.bookmark


end if
end sub

----------

